# Rate the top 3 State Parks in Michigan



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

It depends on what activities you look for when going camping, but as far as the total package which places would you rate as the top 3 state parks in michigan.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

IMHO

Porcupine Mountains
Fort Wilkens
Taquamenon Falls
If you'd allow it I'd give Honorable Mention to Van Riper, Bewabic, Lake Gogebic, McClain, and Fayette!


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Ludington, Porkies and Bewabic.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Ludington, Muskellunge, Bay City.


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

Good to see some input, there is life in the camping forum, everyone must be coming out of hibernation. :lol: 

I haven't been to that many of the state parks yet so I can't really rank them.


----------



## BlueRibbon (Oct 17, 2005)

Rifle River Rec. Area
McClain
Porcupine Mountains


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

I have Reservations at: Bay City and Brimley State Parks.

I have camped before at: Hartwick Pines, Aloha, Taquamenon, and Metamora.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

We are looking forward to staying at more of the State parks. We're going to the porkies this summer and really enjoyed Taq in the past.

So far I'd say

Taq
Hartwick
and
Rifle river


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I usually stay at privately owned campgrounds, but .....#1 would be,
Taquamenon, the only MI State park were you can have a beer. Still not by the camp fire though.


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

Mitchell, sugarloaf (waterloo rec area) Orchard beach (not very popular but a very nice park)


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> I usually stay at privately owned campgrounds, but .....#1 would be,
> Taquamenon, the only MI State park were you can have a beer. Still not by the camp fire though.



Live a little:lol:


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Interlochen


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Rifle River Rec Area.My favorite
Hartwick Pines
Muskallonge Lake State Park in the U.P.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Im with stelmon Interlochen is the best that i have been to. Lots of lakes near by and some good fishing.

Redneckman


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

No Beer? OPPS


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

:help: I heard some of you post that your favorite campgrpund is the T. Falls. where in the park do you camp? ( site #'s If poss.) whats the best or worste time to camp there, (bug wise) thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

I saw the thread a few days ago about black flies and skeeters, guess that answers my question. Still would like info on site #'s though


----------



## mac57t (Apr 6, 2005)

Van Riper= very nice if you avoid the flies
Bay City= nice park new showers 
Ludington= the sunset says it all


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

> Still would like info on site #'s though


RGROSE

Last August my wife and I stayed at The Lower Falls Campground in site 5, It borders the river to the back. It was nice, the sites are elevated so the river hard to access directly from your site you have to walk down at designated areas. I usually try to get sites around the outside perimeter for better seclusion. We camp with a tent, the ground was dirt and when it did rain it was muddy. But I would go to that area again. Lots of nice scenery for the family.

The DNR site provides nice site maps and if you go through the online reservation system you can get site dimensions and a brief description.


----------



## JEFFK (Jan 15, 2002)

Unfortunately my family and I haven't been too to many of our State Parks yet but do plan to add one or two new parks each year until we visit them all, or at least the ones in the lower. But, I do have 3 favorites and they are,

1) Port Crescent (Sunset capital of Michigan, Caseville)
2) Algonac (passing freighter sounds at 2am) 
3) Metamora Hadley (great kids park)

These parks I've been to many times, theyre local for me (less then 3 hours from the drive way to the sound of the first barley pop cracking ) and vary nice parks.


----------

